# 9 DPO Uterus stretching, pulling



## stpierrecog

Is anyone else experiencing this? It feels like my middle lower back is achey and my hips are a bit achey. I just started feeling a pulling and full feeling in my uterus. A bit like AF cramps but very very light. When I am sitting here my I had my belt on and loosened it, thought maybe its to tight. Then I unbuttoned pants cause I still felt it. Some stretching feels like it is near the right ovary just above where my leg meets my stomach when sitting. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## fletch_W

i am feeling exactly the same! my back is so painful that i can hardly stand. and my cramps are higher up that my usual af cramps are and nippier if that makes sense, and iv been gipping all day. im 12/13dpo and had a bfn this morning on a frer so testing monday. have you tested yet xx


----------



## stpierrecog

fletch_W said:


> i am feeling exactly the same! my back is so painful that i can hardly stand. and my cramps are higher up that my usual af cramps are and nippier if that makes sense, and iv been gipping all day. im 12/13dpo and had a bfn this morning on a frer so testing monday. have you tested yet xx

Yes I tested last night, BFN but I used a digital, all I had left. I hope this is good signs for us both!:hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Me too! Aparently digis are only 25miu so no good for early testing so Fxd it is a false neg for you!


----------



## stpierrecog

fletch_W said:


> Me too! Aparently digis are only 25miu so no good for early testing so Fxd it is a false neg for you!

Oh yea, fx'd!!! I am trying to patiently wait for my 7/27 approx AF start. It is a really long time this month, more like 3ww.:growlmad:


----------



## fletch_W

lol bless you. af got me yesterday. fxd for you getting your bfp!!


----------



## stpierrecog

Ok, finally I am one night away from AF, 16 dpo . No signs. Normally I have brown bleeding by now and I do not. I do have stress, but up until yesterday I was fine. It was like something happened that snapped, a moment in time. Ever since then I have been so emotional and crying a lot. So I pray that things will be ok. I feel hopeful.


----------



## fletch_W

Fxd for you!! You should test!! Xx


----------



## stpierrecog

fletch_W said:


> Fxd for you!! You should test!! Xx

Thank you! Well, my urine when I left work was so yellow and stinky. But all night I had really light colored non stinky urine. So I thought let me go with that fresh morning urine tomorrow. I will pray tonight before bed that my bean is here. The most perfect time is now for me to be a mommy. I just hope god had the same plan. I have such a strong urge to have a little b and be a mother. Fx'd


----------



## fletch_W

I'm the same. Hubby says I'm a mother already and wants to give me a child to complete me  can't wait to see your Bfp!! Fxd for you!! Ps not sure about the wee. But iv heard stinky wee is good! :-D


----------



## stpierrecog

fletch_W said:


> I'm the same. Hubby says I'm a mother already and wants to give me a child to complete me  can't wait to see your Bfp!! Fxd for you!! Ps not sure about the wee. But iv heard stinky wee is good! :-D

Ok, well I still have no AF, and BFNs. I am under a bit of stress, but honestly have felt like this month I handled it and even though I am busy its not an issue. My husband says that I should wait to test again until 8/1 when my stress goes away. If my period is that late which would be 5 days then that is a very rare thing for me. I tested around 4 days late on my first pregnancy that ended in mc and I got a BFP up until then I wasn't paying attention and felt great. I have a bit of irritability like normally before AF, but overall I am a better version of myself. 

Where are you are right now in your journey? Yea I feel like a mom already I understand that.


----------



## fletch_W

I am cd9. Going to do one last month of opks and if af shows after that then its to the gp for tests and clomid maybe. For both of us. We've been trying since our wedding night may 2010 and our first ended in mc too in march. So really praying for a miracle. Yes test on the 1st, its a Bfp for sure. Try to relax a bit :) xxx


----------

